# Little Rescued Feral Doing "Wing Fu"



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209708451525187&set=a.10203567633328570.1073741831.1147200070&type=3&theater


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That picture is precious and saw it for a second for I do not belong to facebook but thanks for that wonderful Wing Fu baby pigeon...lol


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

smart baby.. He/she knows how to get fed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is too cute! Definitely knows how to get attention.  

I would love to see that on video, if possible.

Thanks for sharing, Terry.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

This is such a lovely age, bless.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the pic ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute baby. Love that age.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Adorable, thanks for sharing!


----------

